# new gun...



## squirrelboy13 (Dec 29, 2006)

need a new pellet gun...spending range is up to $300 but preferably 200... If gun is in .22 cal i would like 900fps and if in .177 cal. i would like 1200 fps....Im thinking about in .177 cal the new gamo big cat 1200, the gamo hunter sport, the gamo varmint hunter and the gamo shadow...In .22 cal the rws 34, mendoza rm 2000, and the quest 800x by crossman....also any other guns yall reccomend.......The gun will be primarily used for squirrels but also rabbits and an occaisonal crow...thx so much...


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

why spend that much, spend a hundred and get a decent one with co2 and you can still get rabbits and squirell


----------



## laptop100 (Jun 2, 2007)

i think that you should just get something cheap, and spend your money somewhere else.


----------



## hunt3r (Apr 6, 2007)

if i were you i wouldspend no more than 200. you can get a fantastic air rifel for under 200. infact i got mine for 100. crossman quest 1000. it seems like your into gamo. correct me if im wrong anbody but most of the gamo guns are advertised at 1200 fps but if you read further is says 1200fps with pba raptor pellets and 1000fps with lead pellets.my friend had the gamo hunter sport and sure its nice but i dont think you need somthing upwards of 200 for plinking and hunting small game. i would go with the gamo shadow 1000. crossman quest crossman phantom. i will assure you that all these guns are great.


----------



## scottjes000 (Jan 26, 2007)

I own the 22 cal rws model 34

love it anything more than 800 fps in 22 and you get reciol and its hard to cock


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Woa woa woa.... why waste $200-300 on an air rifle? I spent $50 on mine and it'll take squirrels and rabbits down easy. It's not as effective as the good ol' .22lr but it does the job. Having said that, if you'll waste $300, get a .22.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

no kidding, i can go to walmart and get a 22 cheaper than that


----------



## sbdrbyman_212 (Jun 6, 2007)

I currently have a Remington Genesis 1000X. It was right around 200. Has 1000 fps, 28 lbs cocking force, and a fairly descent scope. It has enough power to take down a ****. But buying that gun was some what impulsive. Im sure you can get a gun with equal power and accuracy for much cheaper.

David


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

2 days ago I purchased a Daisy/Winchester break barrel rated at 600 FPS. I shot it quite a few times and the gun was junk. It could not shoot a tight group, pellet drop at 25 feet was about 4 inches and a 50 yard shot would have been undoable with it. I do not know if I got a lemon or what, but I returned it.

Yesterday I purchased a Crosman/Benjamin 397; this is the best air rifle I have owned or ever shot. 8 pumps has it rated at 800 FPS, which I feel it may be faster than that? I have owned quite a few pellet rifles and this is the most accurate I have owned for the money. Retail on them is $140 and a local sporting goods store has them clearanced priced for $90, so I used a $10 off any purchase over $50 coupon.


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jan 19, 2006)

First off, if you want to spend the money for a good rifle, that's your business. I did, and it paid off well for me. In .22, I'd say your best bet off your list would be the RWS 34. (Don't get a crosman break-barrel!)

In .177, I'd go with a shadow 1000, which doesn't give 1200 fps, but you don't really need it. A lot of the lighter lead pellets don't travel well past 1000 fps, so you lose trajectory and impact.

The Benjamin/Sheridan 397 is good in .177 as well.

Get something good.

:sniper:


----------

